

Liquid breathing - zacharyvoase
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_breathing

======
augiehill
Reminds me of The Matrix
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IojqOMWTgv8&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IojqOMWTgv8&feature=player_embedded)

~~~
StavrosK
That's a tube with air so the human can breathe _even though_ it's submerged
in liquid.

------
silvajoao
This reminded me of the Lost Symbol book (which is also mentioned in the
article. For reference, it's from the same author of The Da Vinci Code).

I recall reading this in the book and regarding it as junk science, but it
really exists after all. The other "science" mentioned in the book though...

I never imagined my "bogus science" detector to fail me in this unexpected
way. I guess I have to check not only for "bogus" science, but also for
fantastic yet _real_ science!

------
danielle17
reminds me of the film Abyss

------
lizzard
Neat, thanks. I just learned the word "aliquot" from that article.

